# Nitro+ RX580 Limited Edition - Win 8.1 x64 Treiber?



## D3LU (28. April 2017)

Guten Tag,

gibt es bzw. wird es auch einen Treiber für Windows 8.1 geben?
Ich habe gesehen, dass es wohl einen für Win7 und einen für Win10 gibt...(AMD Radeon Software)
Und einen "Offizieller AMD Radeon Treiber" von Sapphire Webseite
SAPPHIRE Technology
der angeblich diverse Windows (Vista bis 10) inklusive 8.1 unterstützt...
Ich kann aber keinen der Treiber installieren.
- es ist entweder so, dass es behauptet (zumindest sinngemäß): kann Hardware nicht ermitteln
- es abbricht und behauptet es sei bereits alles installiert (obwohl ich amd uninstall tool -> reboot -> ccleaner daten/registry -> reboot)
- es so eine "schwarze amd software" installiert und darin dann anbietet einen AMD HDMI Audio Treiber zu installieren, bei dieser Auswahl sollte eigentlich auch Display Driver sein aber ist nicht...
Edit: Wie hier so sollte es ja sein http://support.amd.com/PublishingImages/Support/KB/Pic7.png nur ist bei mir in dieser Ansicht nichts auser HDMI Audio...

Ich habe auch den von hier AMD Radeon Treiber Download: Crimson Relive Edition 17.4.3
win 8.1 x64 probiert.
Und ich habe auch direkt bei AMD nach Treiber gesucht. Minimal und auch Beta, Treiber mit WHQL und ohne aber ich komme einfach nicht weiter. Kein Paket lässt sich installieren oder bietet nach installation den Display Driver. 
zum Bsp dieser: Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.4.4 Release Notes
weil auf der Hauptseite kein Windows 8.1 bzw 8 gelistet ist AMD Grafiktreiber und Software

Die Radeon Software und Crimson und wie das Ding dann auch immer sich nennen möchte, geht mir im Grunde ehh auf die Nerven, ein Treiber ohne den Müll ausrenrum würde mir eigentlich schon reichen.

Was könnte ich noch machen? Kann mir evtl. jemand helfen?

Der Vollständigkeit halber noch der Rest vom PC, auch wenn ich nicht wüsste was da diese Probleme verursachen könnte:

Dark Power Pro 10 550Watt ( ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen, dass das zu schwach ist? davor war eine 7950 Boost mit > 225Watt TDP eingebaut und falls doch hätte Treiber installieren gehen sollen und erst unter Last Probleme, oder? )
ASUS Sabertooth Z97 Mark 2
i7 4790K
16GB G-Skill Ares DDR3
Crucial MX 200
Windows 8.1 Home x64

Die Karte leuchtet zwar durchaus hübsch (habe vor Einbau die schwarzen Lüfter durch die LED Variante getauscht^^) aber als Microsoft Basic Display Adapter bringt die mir nicht ganz die erhoffte Leistung.

Danke & Grüße
Daniel

p.s. auch diese TriXX Software erkennt die Karte nicht bzw findet Microsoft Basic Displ... aber TriXX zeigt wohl das an was im Gerätemanager steht?


----------



## Drauka (8. Mai 2017)

Hallo D3LU.

Wir haben ähnliche Anfragen von anderen Usern erhalten und es scheint so, als hätte AMD bisher keinen offiziellen Win8 (.1) Support für die RX500 Serie.
Tatsächlich scheint man bei AMD davon auszugehen, dass im Allgemeinen auf Windows 10 upgedated wurde, da dies ja kostenfrei möglich war.
Bisher bin ich aber davon ausgegangen, dass der Windows 10 Treiber auch unter Windows 8 funktioniert, aber wenn ich mir Deinen FAll so betrachte ist dies nicht gegeben.
Ich werde bei AMD nochmals nachfragen, was hier der Stand der Dinge ist.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## D3LU (9. Mai 2017)

Hi Drauka,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Das mit dem Upgrade auf Windows 10 ist mir bekannt, bzw. ich hatte das Update damals auch durchgeführt und mich aber dann dafür entschieden wieder das zuvor angefertigte Win 8 Image zurückzuspielen, da nicht alle Anwendungen, Hardware und auch gerade ältere Spiele(GTA San Andreas (Steam Version), Saints Row 4, Audiosurf, ...) funktionierten bzw unterstützt werden.(so wie ich das verstanden habe, kann ich dadurch, dass ich es im entsprechenden Zeitraum gemacht habe jetzt jederzeit, natürlich nur mit genau diesem PC, zu Windows 10 wechseln... )

Die Tatsache, dass ich nicht der einzige mit dem Wunsch nach Windows 8.1 Treiber bin und Sie als (Vertreter des) Hersteller(s) direkt mal bei AMD anfragen stimmt optimistisch. 

Grüße
Daniel


----------

